# ‘SNL’ skit roasts the mainstream media and their election bias against Donald Trump



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

:tango_face_smile: So very accurate.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Funny. I'm surprised SNL did this. They strike me as being very liberal.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Funny. I'm surprised SNL did this. They strike me as being very liberal.


They will equally bash on occasion.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Funny. I'm surprised SNL did this. They strike me as being very liberal.


They do the same thing the media do...

About every 50th right-wing bashing, they will do a left wing bashing so they can say..."See, we aren't biased".


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Equal opportunity basher!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm surprised snl is still on the air. They are not funny anymore, regardless if they bash both sides.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> I'm surprised snl is still on the air. They are not funny anymore, regardless if they bash both sides.


Actually they have never been funny. At least not consistently. If they do 6 skits per show they may have 1 funny one. I remember watching in college on a Saturday night after getting drunk and thinking it was funny but if you go back and watch old skits most were just stupid and don't hold up well. I too am surprised it's still on the air.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Dan Akroyd, Chevy Chase, Dana Carvey, Chris Farley, Jon Lovitz, Dennis Miller, Eddy Murphy, Bill Murray, Joe Piscapo, Chris Rock, Davis Spade were all pretty funny.

The "old" days...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

standard practice for decades - pick fun at the prez - until Obammy hit his royal throne .... not even a thought


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The only amusing SNL skits in recent memory was the Subaru commerical spinoff for an ISIS recruitment video and the Dave Chapelle/Chris Rock election day one

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Actually they have never been funny. At least not consistently. If they do 6 skits per show they may have 1 funny one. I remember watching in college on a Saturday night after getting drunk and thinking it was funny but if you go back and watch old skits most were just stupid and don't hold up well. I too am surprised it's still on the air.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Squatch it just means you grew up and up and up... Now you are a Giant Uniquely American Monster!

We all grow and change through out our lives, there are even moments that conjure up the time of these momentous changes, this growth in our maturity...
_
I told my Dad when I turned eighteen, that I had registered to vote and I was a registered Democrat; "Well they say that means you have a heart."

I told my Dad at thirty two that I had registered as a Republican; "Well they say that means you have a brain."

I told my Dad at forty that I had left the party and I was now a registered Independent; "Thank God You Have a Soul!"_

Now I am Trumpster, what the hell does that make me according to the Corrupt/Matrix Media?

...apparently a congenital idiot, because if Dad were still here he would be one too.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the suburban auto group trunk monkey is funny, but has nothing to do with SNL.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

6811 said:


> I'm surprised snl is still on the air. They are not funny anymore, regardless if they bash both sides.


They haven't been funny in years. I stopped watching or caring 20 years ago. Late night talk shows as well. All horrible.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> They haven't been funny in years. I stopped watching or caring 20 years ago. Late night talk shows as well. All horrible.


I agree. SNL has always been political...fine. But, the late-night shows are just democrat party extensions veiled in mostly bad humor. They all always talk about following in Carson's footsteps. Well, you can't tie his shoes. He did one or two political jokes in his monologue but that was it. No one even knew if he was an R or a D.

Every show on TV now seems to go political...and 99% are on the left.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I agree. SNL has always been political...fine. But, the late-night shows are just democrat party extensions veiled in mostly bad humor. They all always talk about following in Carson's footsteps. Well, you can't tie his shoes. He did one or two political jokes in his monologue but that was it. No one even knew if he was an R or a D.
> 
> Every show on TV now seems to go political...and 99% are on the left.


I stayed up for Carson.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> I think the suburban auto group trunk monkey is funny, but has nothing to do with SNL.


I laughed so hard at this video. This is awesome


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Actually they have never been funny. At least not consistently. If they do 6 skits per show they may have 1 funny one. I remember watching in college on a Saturday night after getting drunk and thinking it was funny but if you go back and watch old skits most were just stupid and don't hold up well. I too am surprised it's still on the air.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


You must be just a toddler not remember the original SNL, although they still flew on a left wing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> You must be just a toddler not remember the original SNL, although they still flew on a left wing.


I was young but I remember Belushi and Chevy Chase and Dan Akroyd. Still was rarely funny. Most skits fell flat.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------

